# skunks



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

how do I trap the one that lives across the street from my house, I have a havaheart live trap, what type of bait or scents should I have on it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you could throw some rotten chicken scraps in the back. or use canned fish-flavored cat food, peanut butter or sardines. Have fun sneaking up on the bugger to get a good shot and then have fun getting him out of the trap. wear gloves.

your best bet is to wrap the cage in canvas leaving so it is dark and he can't see you as you sneak up on him. also tie a long string on the back corner near the bottom and drag it out to a lake/slough and toss him in, let him sit for at least 10 minutes. or you could shoot him, there are instances that they won't spray. have fun. 

xdeano


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks xdeano, I may come up with pics or video with the results as they most likely will be a comedy of errors


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

hehehe  been there!


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

actually funny thing is...if its alil smaller trap he cant spray you because he cant lift his tail


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good point, but i'm betting he has a **** sized trap.  when you shoot it, it will spray anyhow, just from lack of muscle control.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

my grandpa always shot them in the spine and they never sprayed


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

i read if you shoot them anywhere in the spinal area you could release the rabies virus in the air if they have it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rabies is fluid transfer. now brain matter or spinal fluid i'd be more worried about. just wear gloves and you won't have to worry so much.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I hate to waste anything. But have three skunks to my credit. They all sprayed when dispatched. They don't bring much money, and the smell lingers in my nose for hours once I have smelled it. Will fur buyers buy them in whole carcass form? I have read that the essence is more valuable than the fur? I have read that they are good bait, etc. Can someone fill me in on the options for utilizing this critter? Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Rangeman,

If you are going to put a skunk up, throw it in a river or creek for 12-24 hrs and let the water get to it. the smell won't be bad.

The pelts aren't going for much, if i remember right they will go from around $5-$9. this will vary on size and condition, and if you skin, flesh, and stretch.

If you're selling them in the round then you won't get enough to pay for your gas to the buyer.

So yeah the essance is more valuble than the fur. 
skunk essance is a great attractant "long range call" when a predator smells a skunk they will be running to find thd dinner plate.

Lure makers use a lot of skunk essance as an ingredient. But just a few drops per batch.

You can use the fur as a visual attractant, it works great. just skin the skunk and chunk it up in strips and make a post type set with a strip, but make sure you kind of barry the strips just enough that the fur is sticking out of the dirt a bit. kind of like another coyote dug a hole and burried it. You can also use a type of cubby set with this also. When you get done just give it a few drops of skunk essance, a few drops of coyote urine and a food based bait and you'll be set.

You can also just use the existing catch circle that the skunk was in, just remake it the scent is already there. and the circle with draw a coyotes eye. so now you have two thing on your side, smell and vision.

Deano


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Rangeman- Skunks are money in the bank! If you do it right you'll only have to deal with the smell just a few times. Heres what I do-

Rig up yourself a dispatch pole. I use a 4 ft. piece of conduit with a 12cc syringe on one end. I fill the syringe w/ 10cc of acetone. Approach skunk slowly, ease needle into the skunks chest cavity (lungs) and the skunk will be dispatched in about 20 seconds. Clean, humane, and no stink.

Then I cut out the glands right on the 'line. Use razorblade, a knife just doesnt work. It takes a little practice, but you'll be able to do it in about a minute after awhile. Now you can skin the skunk with no worries.

I extract the essence right after I cut them out, but alot of guys will save 'em until they have a bunch, then extract them all at once. That way you only have to deal with the stink once a month or whenever. 18 gauge needle and 20cc syringe seems to work the best.

If you do get one that has sprayed or has a little stink on him, throw him in a bucket (on the carcass) with water and Simple Green overnight. He'll come out smelling minty fresh.

With essence selling for $10 an ounce and pelts (put up) going for $6-$10 it's pretty easy to get $15-$20 a skunk.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

M*F, You are the man!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------

